# Puppy in Playpen instead of crate



## charaseac (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there! 

This is my first question in this forum! I'm a first time dog owner, just had my corgi mixed puppy last week and its been great so far. I have a few questions;

My puppy is staying with me in my room, but instead of a crate, i put him inside a big playpen. On one side i put his bed, and on the other i put the pee pad. I want to train him so that he can pee on pee pad when he is inside but absolutely no poo on the pee pad. So far ive been diligent with taking him out and everything. When he is inside his cage, he ALWAYS pee on the pee pad which is good, so far he always poo outside the house (i pick him up outside every once in a while) and he only had accident once where he poo ON his pee pad (which i dont want him to do) because i woke up a bit late and he doest whine and everything (he just go restless if he needs to poo and its kinda not enough to wake me up lol) 

My question is, should i just invest on a crate for night sleep. I bought the playpen because i leave him to work and he needs bigger place to play... This puppy is different for some reason, he doesnt whine much when i go, he doesnt cry on his first day, i have to say he is very independent for a puppy (or its just me not understanding a puppy body language) 

Right now everytime i go, i put him inside a playpen in my room. During the day i have someone who takes him out and play with him and feed him. I'm just worried because he never signals me when he needs to go, which makes me think maybe i need to get a crate so that he will signal me better. 

Its either im staying like it is now with the playpen, bed and pee pad inside it, or im thinking about moving the playpen outside and use a crate for him to sleep so that he can signal me better...


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

You probably should choose either the peepad or outside as places to 'go'. It would confuse him that he can pee here but not poop and once he gets older he'll poop and pee at about the same time once you're potty training him. I've always found outside much more convenient then peepads as they defeat the purpose since the dog is still going inside. 
About the crate, if he's fine in the playpen then there's no reason for a crate. If you abandon the peepad idea you'll need a crate since it's smaller and he'll know not to go in a small place since he'd soil himself. My 3yr old chihuahua still doesn't signal to go outside and neither does my 1yr old, it might be my training or just the fact that they're on a pretty good potty schedule. I love having the crate for my dog as it's a very useful tool in training for a variety of things, but if I had a playpen that could hold her then I would use that. Puppies don't need playpens, they can be held in crates just as well. Pictures of your little guy are a must! Good luck!


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I always found housetraining easy by following these rules. Take outside to the spot you want dog to use, after eating, driniking, waking up, after play & every 1/2 to hour at other times. When he goes give him lots of praise & a treat. As he's going use a word or phrase, I use get busy, & he'll learn to go on command. Puppies have no control of their bladders & bowels until older. If you're vigilant & don't let pup out of your site or tether him to your belt you will get to know his signals that he needs to go outside.

If puppy goes inside it's your fault for not watching him. Never punish for doing the wrong thing. He'll hide where he goes because he'll be afraid to do it in front of you. Clean it up with an enzyme cleaner & watch him more closely next time.

Read the stickys at the top of this forum for info on puppies.


----------



## charaseac (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes I will put his picture up when I get home. He is a corgi cross with morkies, so its like a very fluffy corgi
Well I decided on playpen is because I work full time. During the day I left him home 
for about 2 to 3 hours in his playpen, and then my housemate take him out to play.
he usually eliminates outside unless he can't hold it. I'm just thinking about putting him in crate because the playpen is taking space in my room and it kinda feels unhygienic with the pee pad in the room. Basically right now my puppy won't eliminate on pee pad unless he can't hold it at all.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree, use outside. I also don't believe in leaving a dog all day. If you can't make it back for a mid day break, see if a neighbor or professional dog walker can. Once it is a little older, doggy day care is a great idea.

Crate vs pen? A small crate restricts activity. It relaxes, it feels safe in its den. It rests, the body slows down reducing the need for water and relieving its self. Dogs that have been crated all along do very well. Many of them will rest in their crates even when the door is open. I think the plastic ones give the dog more of a safe, enclosed den feeling. Metal ones can be put in a corner or covered with something the dog can't pull in and chew. Select a crate just big enough for the full grown dog to stretch out in.


----------



## charaseac (Oct 18, 2009)

I always have someone midday who will sit him.... Basically the pen is because I think he will need a bigger area to play rather than sitting in the crate while waiting for the sitter to come


----------

